# Those around D.C. How far is...



## NancyMoranG (Oct 7, 2014)

How far is Colonial Beach, Va as far as getting into D.C. ? I would rather get to a metro and take that into city, not drive in.
I can stay free but is it not worth the freebie and get something else?
Thanks, will be there Oct 18-20, leave 21 st.
Nancy


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to guess that's around the Norfolk/Chesapeake area.  If so my husband and I were there this past Saturday and left the are about 9:45ish and got home to Annandale (15 miles outside DC) at 12:30.  There is a metro station just off of I-95 in Springfield (exit 169A) and they are one of 3 stations that provide overnight/long term parking.  They only have 15 spaces available and it is $4.85 per day).  Let me know if you need any additional info.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd drive up and hit one of the greenline metros.  I have no clue on parking or if it's a part of town you really wanna park at/metro through.

probably a 1-1.5hr drive up.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok thanks guys. I am still researching it. We are actually leaving our volunteer gig at Cape Cod and heading to Florida in our RV and that campground is free to us. But I may look at something else.
Nancy


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

If you can find Leonardtown, MD (Saint Mary's County) on a map, then Colonial Beach is across the Potomac River, and slightly upstream.  You will not see the word "Metro" from there.  A couple of hours drive, easily.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 12, 2014)

Update..we are NOT staying at Colonial Beach. Staying around Manassas. But will take transportation into city and stay overnight somewhere to get morning /evening shots.
Although vague, any help appreciated. Our son is flying into Reagan Airport to meet us.
We are the ones traveling by Rv on our way south. Will be in the Manassas area 3-4 days to do DC, Manassas and drive to Monticello ...we love history 
Nancy


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 12, 2014)

Manassas is in the Commuter Belt and traffic into town is tough.
Get to a Metro stop a bit further in and take the Metro in.
There is actually a bus from Manassas that connects to a Metro stop. OmniRide and Metro Direct Commuter Bus Fares


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Which part of Manassas?  Closer to 66 or 95?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 13, 2014)

I believe 66. Any thoughts appreciated. 
Nancy


----------



## JoeW (Oct 13, 2014)

Okay, a bunch of thoughts....
1.  The Colonial Beach area is nice but very rural.  It's not near anything (rail or metro or major transportation artery).  And it's a long way from DC.

2.  If you're in Manassas, you actually have a very convenient way to get in to DC.  Get thee to VRE (Virginia Rail Express):  Rail service in Virginia - VRE   VRE if fast, efficient, comfortable and basically is a commuter service (so runs in to DC in the morning, runs out in the evening and don't plan on staying too late).  There are a couple of stops in Manassas (the prime one is in old town Manassas at the train station which is a nice little place to photograph).  Seriously, it's worth driving 30 minutes (if you're on the outskirts of Manassas) to take VRE rather than attempt to commute in.  If I was driving from Manassas (and I grew up there), to avoid rush hour traffic I'd leave at 10am and plan on hitting the road back to Manassas at 2pm and assume it would take me about an hour each way.  That means you'd be in DC 11am-1pm.  With VRE you can sleep, read the paper, prep your camera gear, work on your laptop, have cell coverage, and do it all while sitting down.  Besides, you'll enjoy the break from being in the RV.

3.  Staying overnight.  Unless you have friends, be prepared for sticker shock.  This ain't NYC.  But even low-rent chains (La Quinta, etc.) will cost you 3 figures.  Either just decide to get something special (and rent at the right location or a special B&B or one-of-a-kind hotel).  Or stay at a hotel in Virginia on the orange line (for instance, the Hyatt in Rosslyn...where you can walk to the Iwo Jima Memorial to shoot the sunrise and then in 5 minutes be at Key Bridge for more sunrise shots and you're near the Rosslyn Metro stop to get in to DC).  Check out the DC Meetup thread for some of the sunrise Iwo Jima Memorial pictures.

4.  Recommendations on what to see/do.  
--You're planning on Monticello.  Definitely get the tour of the garden/orchard (even though most of it is harvested at this point).  The leaves are now changing in Virginia and given the diversity of Mr. Jefferson's trees you should have a lovely mix of foliage on the mountain.  You will not be allowed to take pictures inside Monticello itself.  If you're interested in Presidential houses, you've also got Mt. Vernon locally (well worth a trip to), and Madison's place near Monticello (Montpelier) which is less crowded than Monticello.
--Not on your list but definitely worth a short drive is to hit Harpers Ferry (old town, 3 rivers converge, lovely waterfall that is easily accessible, in the mountains, good foliage) which is close to the Old Bavarian Inn (outstanding view to the Potomac, great German food) and then extremely close to the battlefield of Antietam.  I've walked through probably 3 dozen Civil War battlefields.  Antietam is the best for it's combination of:  being relatively unchanged from the actual battlefield (rather than developed and broken up or commercialized), easy to understand (1 day battle, fighting started in the north, moved to the center, the day ended in the southern part of the field so there's an easy progression), historically momentous (bloodiest day in American history, made the Emancipation Proclamation possible), tremendous drama and pathos, and it's not a hassle to get to or trek through...you can do Harpers Ferry, Old Bavarian Inn, and Antietam in a day or less from DC in an RV.
--Provide more details about what it is you're interested in seeing/shooting and a bunch of us locals can offer tips.  A great place for a sunset in DC is the Jefferson Memorial (you can catch the sun setting and the Potomac as well from inside the Memorial).  Too bad you're leaving on the 21st--I'm coordinating a photo meet up and night shoot of the US Institute for Peace (in DC) the night of the 21st.  It's also near the Vietnam Veteran's Memorial, the Einstein Memorial, and the Lincoln Memorial...all great locations for shooting at night.  If you were in town you'd be welcome to join.
--RV parking in DC will be tough.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow Joe, thanks for taking the time to inform me!
I would like a lot of time in DC. When it's not good to shoot, my son and I will do museums and tourist stuff. 
I would like some blue hour shots too. Then when we stay overnight, get up for some sunrise/golden hour shots.
I was looking at hotels just outside somewhere and the $125 for room or more, doesn't bother us. We do not need fancy for 1 night. Actually, the Rv has my own comfy bed, blankets and pillows , so a lot of times I don't sleep well in a hotel anyway, so hate to pay $300 

I got a quickie tour of Monticello in April on our way up here. Got there @3pm and no folliage or gardens. We will be able to spend more time this trip and Kevin has not been there. Thanks for mentioning Mt Vernon, will check it out.

Antietam is special too. Our neice was runner up in school for a report on it for a history class. Went to the Florida Capitol and did a presentation for the Governor with other winners.

We tow a Toyota Tundra and it's a beast to park! Any way I avoid congested places is a blessing to me.
Nancy


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 13, 2014)

You can find parking for a Tundra in DC but it's not fun.  I drive one as well and have issues in some parking garages in the are since they are so tight.  Joe has some great recommendations.  I would also add that the WWII memorial is beautiful at night.  If you go to Mt. Vernon also consider Woodlawn Plantation as it is in the same general area.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you Nevermore for your info..appreciated.
It's a great vehicle except it was meant to be parked on some back road 4x4 hill 
Add to it that there is a tow bar in front ( to tow behind RV), and a bike rack in back adding another 18" - 2 feet to us :{
Oh and a fishing rack holder on top...geez, could we make this any more ANTI city 

Thanks for the heads up on WW2 memorial. Our son is Army vet, so always do the Veterans sites! Will check out Woodlawn Plantation!

Without realizing, I am about to see our 1-3 presidents homes if I go to Mt Vernon! Just visited John Adams (and J.Quincy Adams)  in Quincy, Ma last weekend!
Thanks, all info appreciated.
Nancy


----------



## JoeW (Oct 13, 2014)

Okay, you said you'll see museums if you're not shooting.  Here are a couple of tips:
--most museums in DC are free.  The Smithsonian (which is actually a collection of museums) is amazing.  It's a drive but if anyone in your family is a flier, you've got to go to the Udvar-Hazy museum (the Air & Space extension museum out by Dulles).  Plenty of parking, plenty of airplanes...a full Concorde, a full space shuttle, the entire Enola Gay.  The National Portrait Gallery allows photography in most exhibits, has an amazing atrium which is also a good place to snack.
--An amazing and heartrending experience is to visit Arlington National Cemetery (across the river from DC).  The front lawn of the Lee Mansion has maybe the best view of DC as you look down Memorial Bridge and see the Eternal Flame of JFK in the foreground.  At ANC, go visit "Section 60."  It is where the recent dead from the Iraq and Afghanistan wars are buried.  You will see momentoes by loved ones placed on top of the tombstones.  Very moving experience to walk this ground.  And ANC (on the North side) is bordered by the Iwo Jima memorial (and the USAF memorial on the south side and the Pentagon on the East).  All good stuff to see and shoot there.
--If you're in to seeing Presidential houses, then definitely do Mt. Vernon.  Great grounds (you can walk down to the Potomac River), it's recently been restored with new/updated museum and information.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 14, 2014)

Again, thanks Joe for such wonderful tips ! The Udvar-Hazy sounds pretty amazing and not something I realized was there!
Haven't been to ANC in a few years but I didn't get the view you spoke of, will try that.
Wow, I am getting excited 
Nancy


----------



## Braineack (Oct 14, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> I believe 66. Any thoughts appreciated.
> Nancy



That's easy then, just need to make it to the Vienna Metro.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you Braineak, will check it out. I wish I could have made your group in DC. Nice photos, I may try to replicate in my amateur status ;<
Nancy


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 31, 2014)

Just wanted to thank you all for your advice!
JoeW, you were especially informative and we did the Ulvay- Hazy museum, WOW
Also did the view from Lee Mansion at Arlington. We were there when  they buried the remains of a soldier just brought back from WWII., with gun salutes and horse drawn carriage. Very solemn.
Took subway in from Franconia- Springfield and very convienient from our campground at Pohick Bay Rec Area.
Although nothing earth shattering photo- wise, we had a great time. Will post something soon.

At Monticello, Thonas Jeffersons estate, I found a waiting list for a talk with 5 Ambassadors speaking on 'Jihad and its effects' . Got on a wait list and got a cancellation within 25 hours..
Our son was in heaven to be able to attend as he spent 8 years over there. 
Thanks again all,
Nancy


----------

